# Congrats to Dave Goodson



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its about time they feature Daves GRR in the mag.
Well done old man. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been there. He has great operating sessions.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC,

Congrats! I have been reading bits and pieces of the article, and enjoyed the sections about how you named various areas. Pretty cool stuff. One thing I can't tell from the map is how steep the grades are. Since I will be traveling to Vancouver, BC fairly regularly, I might try and fly in and out of Seattle and time it for one of your regular operating sessions.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

From the north end of Mound House (MH), it is a fairly continuous 150 feet of 4% to White Rock (WR). 
Bald Mountain is about 10%, and we used to use main-line rod engines to switch the mine! 

The only real issue with the "map" is that it is compressed. 
The line across the top is MUCH longer than it seems, probably 10 feet from High Point to Mound House. 

The Lilac Branch from High Point to Glory (GL) has gotta be 60 feet. 

Gimme a call for directions! 

(BTW, Marc could NOT quite understand my insistence on headlights.....I keep telling him, if the shot is allegedly of a moving train or locomotive, lights are on.....)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...if the shot is allegedly of a moving train or locomotive, lights are on...

As a rule on the Colorado Consolidated, that's a fair argument. As an overall rule for narrow gauge railroading, that's not the case. Many narrow gauge railroads ran without headlights during the day up to their last days. Finding a photo of an EBT loco out on the line with its headlight on during common carrier days (in daylight) is a rarity. My D&RGW calendar down in my workshop is around 50% on locos with headlights on vs. off while out on the line. For the era I model (c. 1910), running with the headlights _on_ would be prototypically incorrect on my railroad unless lighting conditions warranted. However, since the headlights on my locos are essentially power indicators, I live with the sacrilege.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The argument started (twixt him and me) over diseasemals with no headlights. 

The rules here are functional headlamp AND backup lamp (for night ops). 
Also, functional markers on the cabeese (so you don't run into a stopped train......)


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Long past due on giving one of the primo operating RR's its just recognition. Great!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC (a.k.a. Dave);

Enjoyed the photos and hope to read the article soon.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Really cool to see pics of all these places Dave has mentioned over the years, and read the history. One question, why did it take so long for this awesome layout to get published? Just wondering


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

My kudos also to Dave (and to Marc) for a great article that shows a real labor of love obviously developed over many years. The railroad is actually larger and more complex than I had imagined and it apparently reflects TOC's heard-earned wisdom as shared by him in these forums. The operating descriptions are mind-boggling to me, being more of a roundy-runner, but not surprising consideration what I have read about his style and his friends-are-always-welcome operating sessions. Well done TOC!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dagnabit!! My GR magazine hasn't shown up yet! Still, congrats Dave!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a chance to read Dave's article while waiting for a big compile. 

"Bigfoot Grocery Warehouse"


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great article, and a terrific layout! Nice work, Dave!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, beautiful layout! Nice job!!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

NIce layout and article Dave. Congratulations !


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A most excellent layout and the rag couldn't have arrived at a better time, my old PC crashed 2 days ago! 

I like the combination of point to point plus a roundy in the middle. I can only hope that in 10 years time mine will have grown so well! 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! The GR just arrived! A great article on an excellent layout! It's always great to actually have run on a layout that's featured in GR. My only regret is that I haven't been able to attend one of the Friday night operating sessions! Again, a well deserved congratulations Dave!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Great article, Dave!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the Mag, good article, man thats a LOT of switches!

tom h


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice trains, but who are those two guys who look like Trade and Mark (aka The Smith Brothers, cough, cough!)?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know, but my wife says they look like ornery cusses!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

She is a wise woman. Resiliant too.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

It's so nice to finally get to see behind the curtain so much , great layout , looks like a fun place to operate .


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the rain? It's supposed to be 40 degrees and pouring rain! 

Well, it sure does look nice in the sunshine. One of these days we'll have to get back; it sure is fun to run there.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Rain? 
We call that "liquid sunshine" around here.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

In the Northwest (wet side anyway) the clouds sweat a lot from all the sun above them......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes what a great looking RR. Glade we all can see this RR and the two cough drop brothers who built it.







Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great article Dave. It's about time the operations aspect of largescale garden railroading gets coverage.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dave! 

Best regards, 
TJ Lee


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had some time to get into the magazine. Great article, Dave. Well written about our great hobby.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

It was a lot of fun doing this with Marc. 
Lotta work, but I think what they did with the raw data is very, very good. 
I was happy that Marc didn't argue with me about headlights, too! 
The quality of the photos is much, much better than I could have done with my little camera. 

Thanks, GR!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at Dave's for the New Year's Day session one year. It took three days to get warm and three months to dry out, but it was great fun. Congratulations, Dave.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

T.O.C.
Cograts on the GR feature. Have a copy of the Washington NGRC video where you & your railroad are shown (not enough footage though) and it's nice to now read even more about your CCR Being an operation type guy I'm glad to see an article that hi-lites operation on an outdoor railroad of which yours is an excellent example. Is there a chance the CCR will be open during the 2010 NGRC ? 17 years in the making, it was worth the wait!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If I don't end up on the other side of the Daisies, or some natural event precludes it, I am set on tour.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Fantastic article. The photos are great and I particularly enjoy your description of the basis for the lines. Almost 700 miles of imagineering from Tidewater to Mound House to the D&RGW interchange at Salina, Utah provides the best reasoning for running rolling stock from any western line possible. The operating sessions you describe must be a blast. 

And to think, I originally thought an imaginary 80 miles was a stretch on my indoor layout --- to have a Westside Lumber interchange with the South Pacific Coast! I'm a piker by comparison.... 

It is great to see you get your due with this excellent write up. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

About the time we started building this line, I ended up with a copy of Hilton's book on NG Lines, and found the mention of the California and Nevada, proposed, started, but never even close to completion. 

SF Bay, across the Sierras, cross the Carson and Colorado at Candelaria, and connect with the D&RGW at Salina, Utah. 

Funny what you read and sticks, forming a cunning plan.......


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Gret article, great layout--a pleasure all around


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first time I have been able to view a diagram of an LS layout that was specifically designed for operations. What an impressive one it is ! This setup is a sharp contrast to my own mainline point-to-point layout where I typically run only one consist at a time. 



The magazine with the article containing this map arrived today (Wednesday). Coincidentally, this was the same day as a set of locomotives that came through the post office from Dave's shop--all powered up and ready to go. They work great, Dave: Very smooth operation and a wonderful choice of sound. Thanks.


  
Dave's layout map as presented in the August 2009 issue of Garden Railways magazine: Click map for larger view.


----------

